

Microsoft celebrates Win Phone 7 RTM with funeral parade for iPhone - st3fan
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/10/microsoft-celebrates-windows-phone-7-rtm-with-funeral-parade-for/

======
Timmy_C
Poor taste. I think this is the definition of "counting your chickens before
they hatch."

~~~
rbanffy
I think the word that best describes it is "delusional"

